#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ: Μόνιμες Επιτροπές περιόδου 2010-2013

## Xάρης

Καταθέστε αιτήσεις για τις Μόνιμες Επιτροπές του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ της περιόδου 2010-2013.

*Προθεσμία :* 30 Οκτωβρίου 2010

*Απαιτούμενα :* 

*Αίτηση συμμετοχής* (δηλώνετε μέχρι δύο μόνιμες επιτροπές το πολύκατά προτεραιότητα.Σύντομο (μιας σελίδας το πολύ) *βιογραφικό*, στο οποίο θα αναφέρονται αναλυτικότερα η απασχόληση, η εμπειρία, οι τομείς ειδίκευσης κ.λπ.
*Μόνιμες Επιτροπές :* 
*
1. ΜΕ Επαγγελματικών Θεμάτων*

Προωθούμενες αλλαγές στις αμοιβές, τη φορολογία και το ασφαλιστικό.Αντιμετώπιση των άμεσων οικονομικών και κοινωνικών επιπτώσεων της κρίσης στους μηχανικούς.Θεσμικό πλαίσιο έργων και μελετών του Δημόσιου Τομέα.Τεχνική παιδεία και επαγγελματικά δικαιώματαΔιεύρυνση του κύκλου απασχόλησης προς νέους τομείς, υπηρεσίες και αγορές. Διαμόρφωση πλαισίου για την αύξηση της απορρόφησης των νέων μηχανικών σε καλύτερα αμειβόμενες θέσεις απασχόλησηςΑναβάθμιση της Δημόσιας Διοίκησης και των Τεχνικών Υπηρεσιών. Βελτίωση των συνθηκών άσκησης του επαγγέλματος στο περιβάλλον των νέων δομών Αυτοδιοίκησης.
*
2. Μ.Ε. Χωροταξίας – Πολεοδομίας  και Ανάπτυξης*

Ο ρόλος της Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας στο Χωροταξικό Χάρτη της Ευρώπης και της Ελλάδας.Θεσσαλονίκη: Ρυθμιστικό σχέδιο, ΖΟΕ, Μητροπολιτική Διοίκηση, ρυθμίσεις για την καλύτερη λειτουργία, τη βελτίωση της ποιότητας ζωής και της ελκυστικότητας της πόλης ως τόπου κατοικίας και επενδύσεων.Προσπελασιμότητα και χωρική διάσταση ΕΣΠΑ, σχέσεις πόλης- υπαίθρου. Χωροταξικά  σχέδια  αναπτυξιακών  δράσεων.  ΖΚΑΙΘ, ΔΕΘ. Σύνδεσή τους με τον αναπτυξιακό σχεδιασμό/ προγραμματισμόΘεσμικές  προτάσεις  για  τη  βελτίωση  του  συστήματος χωρικού σχεδιασμούΑναπτυξιακά – κοινωνικά - περιβαλλοντικά προβλήματα πόλεων και οικισμών, εφαρμογή ολοκληρωμένων παρεμβάσεων αστικής αναγέννησηςΕθνικό Κτηματολόγιο.

*3. Μ.Ε. Περιβάλλοντος*

Αναγκαία περιβαλλοντικά έργα και δράσεις στην Κ. Μακεδονία Διαχείριση στερεών αποβλήτωνΠροώθηση των προτάσεων του Τμήματος.Προστατευόμενες περιοχέςΑστικό Περιβάλλον 

*4. Ενέργειας* 

Ενεργειακός χάρτης Περιφέρειας Κ. ΜακεδονίαςΕνεργειακή ταυτότητα των κτιρίων - Μείωση της αστικής κατανάλωσης Απελευθέρωση Ηλεκτρικής ΕνέργειαςΑΠΕ - Διαχείριση

*5. Βιομηχανίας και νέων υλικών*

Αύξηση της ανταγωνιστικότητας και εισαγωγή της καινοτομίας στη βιομηχανική παραγωγή της Κεντρικής ΜακεδονίαςΒελτίωση του επενδυτικού κλίματος και εκσυγχρονισμός της επιχειρηματικότηταςΟργάνωση ΒΙΠΕ και ΒΙΠΑΤεχνολογικά ατυχήματα. ΣΑΤΑΜΕ. Οδηγία Σεβέζο.Μείωση του περιβαλλοντικού και ενεργειακού αποτυπώματος.Νέα  Υλικά  -  Πιστοποίηση  –  ταξινόμηση  υλικών  κατασκευαστικού κλάδου.

*6. Έργων Υποδομής και Επενδύσεων*

Δημόσια και ιδιωτικά αναπτυξιακά έργα και επενδύσεις που υλοποιούνται στην Περιφέρεια Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας, ανεξαρτήτως πηγής χρηματοδότησης και χρηματοδοτικού σχήματος Προτάσεις για διευκόλυνση της προσέλκυσης και παρακολούθηση της πορείας των ιδιωτικών επενδύσεων, ιδίως στους κρίσιμους τομείς της οικονομίας Έργα και υποδομές υπερτοπικής εμβέλειας, όπως η Σιδηροδρομική ΕγνατίαΣημαντικά έργα των νέων ΟΤΑΠορεία του ΕΣΠΑ - Αξιοποίηση  και ορθολογική χρήση χρηματοδοτικών εργαλείων και άλλων παράλληλων προγραμμάτων.

*7. ΜΕ Νέων Τεχνολογιών και ΕΤΑ*

Εφαρμογή της Στρατηγικής i2010Προτάσεις για την προώθηση της δικτύωσης ερευνητικών ιδρυμάτων και επιχειρήσεωνΠαρακολούθηση,  υποστήριξη  και  συμμετοχή  σε  πρωτοβουλίες όπως η Αλεξάνδρεια Ζώνης Καινοτομίας και ο Πόλος Καινοτομίας Κεντρικής ΜακεδονίαςΕνημέρωση των μηχανικών για νέες τεχνολογίες και υλικάΠροτάσεις για άυλες υποδομές και για ηλεκτρονική διοίκηση ιδιαίτερα σε ότι αφορά στις τεχνικές υπηρεσίεςΗ εδραίωση των σχέσεων με σχετικούς με το αντικείμενο φορείς όπως ο ΣΕΠΒΕ

*8. Μ.Ε. Αρχιτεκτονικών Θεμάτων*

Βελτίωση του αστικού περιβάλλοντος – αστικές αναπλάσειςΑξιοποίηση   αρχιτεκτονικής κληρονομιάςΑνάδειξη της ιδιαίτερης φυσιογνωμίας της Θεσσαλονίκης και των άλλων αστικών κέντρων της Κ ΜακεδονίαςΣύγχρονο  αρχιτεκτονικό έργο. Αρχιτεκτονικοί διαγωνισμοί. Ρόλος και λειτουργία ΕΠΑΕ
*Πηγή :* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

----------

